# Dick Nixon did not end the vietnam war.



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 6, 2012)

The american people did.Not only did he not end the war he was the bastard who got us into it in the first place despite what our corrupt school system tells us.read below.

The Vietnam War

The Vietnam War of 1964-1975: Although history puts America's war in Vietnam in the "lose" column, the United States actually won every major conflict including the infamous Tet offensive. The demise of the United State's presence and power in Vietnam was not due to losses on the battlefields but to the loss of support of the American public. The North Vietnamese were unified in their determination to win and America was not. For America it was a limited war and for the Vietnamese it was all out war in defending their homeland against American aggression. The Americans underestimated the resolve of the Vietnamese who had for hundreds of years already had been fighting off the Chinese, then the French and now the Americans. They were not about to give up. President Johnson could not put everything into the war because of the fear that the Chinese, which had also got involved with the Korean war would get involved, or even Russia. So it was a half way effort doomed to failure. 
In Vietnam it is called the American war. It was an immoral war that the intellectuals and newly enlightened young people of America just could not accept. The duped older generation that remembered the glory days of U.S action in WWII just could not accept the truth of what was really happening there. Calling the war a "police action" was just another lie to hide the fact that it was an illegal war as well as immoral. President Johnson escalated the conflict to a murderous campaign of American aggression with intense bombing of neighboring countries. 

Most people think that Richard Nixon got us out of Vietnam. The fact is that it was Nixon that got us into the war while Vice President under Dwight Eisenhower and it was the American people that got us out. If it was up to Nixon, he would have carried out his campaign of terror in Vietnam until he stepped out of office.

I always knew it was the american people who ended it,this just confirms it.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 6, 2012)

Exhume him and impeach him asswipe


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 6, 2012)

come on I want intelligent posters to post here,not trolls.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> come on I want intelligent posters to post here,not trolls.



Then post some intelligence. 

We started off as Advisors in Nam

The number of advisers jumped from 800 to approx. 17,000 in the early 1960s (John F. Kennedy president). In '64, LBJ announced the NVC attacked the USN along the coast. By '65 - 80,000 American troops were in South Vietnam. 

Nixon put an end to JFKs war asshole. 

That help?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2012)

I will bite.

We got into Vietnam when JFK was president. Then LBJ escalated the war. By the time Dick got in the White House in '69, the Tet Offensive occurred and Nixon desperately seeked an exit. In 1973 he ordered that exit.

In 1960 he lost to JFK. In 1962 he lost in a run for CA Governor. He was a man without a political position when we entered Vietnam, yet he got us into Vietnam! 

Did the public vote on a withdrawal from Vietnam? Did I miss something! Nope it was the Big Dick that ordered it!

Jeezzuss Insider your conspiracy theories are getting worse and worse! You keep proving once again that you might be the most illogical poster here!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 6, 2012)

So we are supposed to accept that Nixon started the Vietnam war during the Kennedy-Johnson Administrations?

No wonder he though he could get away with the Watergate Coverup. I mean he already managed to pull this off without any consequences.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 6, 2012)

Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.

The cause was at the end of WWII, France wanted to return to colonial rule in SE Asia.  Ho defeated them and America took over support for the government of the South.  We also blocked a democratic election that would have unified the country because Ho was going to win.  He had popular support across that nation.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 6, 2012)

BlindBoo said:


> Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.



Um, you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 6, 2012)

Revisionist history lesson in that op


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 6, 2012)

from the op link, 


"
The Latter Rain is God's great end-time ministry. The Latter Rain is the Restoration of the Church and the Harvest of souls, the gathering together of His people to be God's Kingdom on earth. The Latter Rain is the promise given to us in the last days for the outpouring of the Holy Ghost. The Latter Rain blesses each of us with times of refreshing, it is for you and all who love peace to enter into now.
The foundation of the Latter Rain Page is firm in the pursuit of truth, justice and mercy. Deliverance to the captive church from the traditional legalism, licentiousness and quenching of the Spirit is through pointing you to the love of God through Jesus and the power of the Holy Spirit.


If you want to help, go out and bless somebody. If you would like input to any of the pages or have questions, feel free to get in touch.

Zec 10:1. "Ask the Lord for rain in the time of the latter rain."
Love in Jesus, Jay Atkinson"



I prefer to get my history from other places, like oxford.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh gee, a Richard Nixon thread!!!!!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 6, 2012)

BlindBoo said:


> Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> 
> The cause was at the end of WWII, France wanted to return to colonial rule in SE Asia.  Ho defeated them and America took over support for the government of the South.  We also blocked a democratic election that would have unified the country because Ho was going to win.  He had popular support across that nation.




Actually, Walter the Commie Sympathizer Cronkite began the demise when he decided to start lying to the American people about the Tet offensive.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 6, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Actually, Walter the Commie Sympathizer Cronkite began the demise when he decided to start lying to the American people about the Tet offensive.



People like John Kerry and flag-burning "peace nicks" didn't help matters either...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 6, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Walter the Commie Sympathizer Cronkite began the demise when he decided to start lying to the American people about the Tet offensive.
> ...



Nope.  But John f'n Kerry won his PH thrice!!!!

Fucking scumbag.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> ...



Hahahahahaha.  Don't hold back, tell me how you really feel.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 7, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> ...



Bull shit.  There was no lie that day.

https://facultystaff.richmond.edu/~ebolt/history398/cronkite_1968.html


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait...I had it somewhere here....there was a pic of Nixon and Mao in 59.....Oh, right....that didn't happen either.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> *Dick Nixon did not end the vietnam war.*
> 
> The american people did.Not only did he not end the war *he was the bastard who got us into it in the first place* despite what our corrupt school system tells us.


*Wrong.*

The President who got us into the *War*, there, was *Harry Truman*.

In-order-to appease *Chuck DeGaulle*, *Harry Truman*.....



> ....*SCREWED the Vietnamese**!!!!*
> 
> "*Ho Chi Minh* asked the *Americans* to *honor their commitment to independence*, citing the Atlantic Charter and the U.N. Charter on self-determination."​



It was a *War* we *NEVER* should have fought*!!!*

*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT90Qu55O4U]Viet Nam A Television History 1, The Roots of War 2 - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erf52WGnM4g]Viet Nam A Television History 1, The Roots of War 3 - YouTube[/ame]
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdMhaypD5wU]Viet Nam A Television History 1, The Roots of War 4 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > come on I want intelligent posters to post here,not trolls.
> ...


We *started-off* fighting the *JAPANESE*.....*during WWII*....*with the Vietnamese' HELP*....there*!!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I will bite.
> 
> We got into Vietnam when JFK was president.



*Reset!! Reset!!*​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

BlindBoo said:


> Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> 
> The cause was at the end of WWII, France wanted to return to colonial rule in SE Asia.  Ho defeated them and America took over support for the government of the South.  We also blocked a democratic election that would have unified the country because Ho was going to win.  He had popular support across that nation.


You've gotten much closer (to *the facts*) than anyone-else, so far.​


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> ...



Great _historical-reference_, there, *Skippy*.....but, *BlindBoo* was much-closer than you.

The (actual) *War* ended at our Embassy.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> ...


That's what *Porky Limbaugh* says, huh*??*


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Walter the Commie Sympathizer Cronkite began the demise when he decided to start lying to the American people about the Tet offensive.
> ...


That's what *Porky Limbaugh* says, huh*??*






*






*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j4AP2GW7Ac]Dick Cavett Show pt.1of 6 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 7, 2012)

BlindBoo said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Why don't you enlist, assfucker


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...





> "Bush avoided Vietnam by using family connections to move ahead in line for acceptance into the National Guard in Texas, where he was assigned to train as a pilot on the F-102 Delta Dagger, *a plane the military had schedule for the scrap heap. It never made into service during Vietnam, which guaranteed Bush would never have to go himself.*"
> 
> *Daddy's Lil' Chickenhawk*​


----------



## Ernie S. (Jun 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> come on I want intelligent posters to post here,not trolls.



You go first, OK


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

GHook93 said:


> I will bite.
> 
> We got into Vietnam when JFK was president. Then LBJ escalated the war. By the time Dick got in the White House in '69, the Tet Offensive occurred and Nixon desperately seeked an exit. In 1973 he ordered that exit.
> 
> ...



the conspiracy theorys that you worship are the most laughable conspirary theories. your so afraid of the truth that you ignored that post that Nixon got us into vietnam in the first place and that it was the mass demonstrating of THE AMERICAN PEOPLE that got us out.

Your so afraid of the truth about government conspiracys  that like always,you only see WANT to see and like clockwork,refuse to look at anything that doesnt go along with your views. you would be laughed out of a debating hall in minutes the way you debate. i swear this site attracts the most ignorant posters.thank god the other political boards i go to the posters arent ignorant like this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> So we are supposed to accept that Nixon started the Vietnam war during the Kennedy-Johnson Administrations?
> 
> No wonder he though he could get away with the Watergate Coverup. I mean he already managed to pull this off without any consequences.



Nixon bombed cambodia to get everybodys attention away from the watergate scandal.Clinton did the same thing with the lewinsky scandal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

BlindBoo said:


> Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> 
> The cause was at the end of WWII, France wanted to return to colonial rule in SE Asia.  Ho defeated them and America took over support for the government of the South.  We also blocked a democratic election that would have unified the country because Ho was going to win.  He had popular support across that nation.



geez people around here never read anything more than just the thread title I swear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oh gee, a Richard Nixon thread!!!!!



you got reading comprehension problems,it says DICK Nixon, Nixon lover.man this site attracts the biggest trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr. Shaman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > *Dick Nixon did not end the vietnam war.*
> ...



yes but american involvement in vietnam did not start to sweriously take place in vietnam till  Eisenhower took office.Like someone else said earlier,Johnson esculated the war in vietnam with The phony gulf of tonkin incident that he and the military staged.He was following the policys of Eisenhowers administration that Dick Nixon implemented as vice president.

Like someone else said before on the first page.Johnson esculated the war in vietnam.There were less than a hundred american casualtys when LBJ fiorst took office,by the time he left office,it was in the THOUSANDS and he was follwing the policys of the Eisenhower administration that Dick Nixon drew up as VP.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Jun 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


I'd say....*providing France military-support* counts as _being involved_.​


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr. Shaman said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Shaman said:
> ...



Yeah but the american military involvement did not take place there till Eisenhower got in.Like someone else said on the first page,Johnson esculated the war in vietnam with the phony gulf of tonkin incident our government staged.

Before Johnson took office,american casualtys were less than a hundred,after LBJ left office,they were in the thousands.That bastard LBj was following the policys of the Eisenhower administration drawn up by Dick Nixon as vice president.Those two bastards Johnson and Nixon were mass murderers of 58,ooo americans.

They never teach that in out corrupt school system.They teach that truthful fact you made,but they dont teach that Johnson esculated the war by following the policys drawn up in Eisenhowers administration by Dick Nixon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

Bastard Dick Nixon also sabatoged the paris peace talks in 1968 so he could get elected.

LBJ&#8217;s &#8216;X&#8217; File on Nixon&#8217;s &#8216;Treason&#8217; | Consortiumnews

here is one important paragraph in there that needs to be looked at.because Nixon did not end the war four years earlier than he could have.not only were 20,000 more murdered by him,but over 110,000 as well.

Before U.S. participation in the war was finally brought to a close in 1973 &#8212; on terms similar to what had been available to President Johnson in 1968 &#8212; a million more Vietnamese were estimated to have died. Those four years also cost the lives of an additional 20,763 U.S. soldiers, with 111,230 wounded.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bastard Dick Nixon also sabatoged the paris peace talks in 1968 so he could get elected.
> 
> LBJs X File on Nixons Treason | Consortiumnews





Mr Osama-dupe, you have made me feel left out over here, in your sig line.

can't I get a mention? I'll make you a deal, I'll put you in my sig line and you add me......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

This message is hidden because slackjawed is on your ignore list.

Needs to say slackass.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> This message is hidden because slackjawed is on your ignore list.
> 
> Needs to say slackass.



i still am missing fro he sig line.....just sayin


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 7, 2012)

no it looks to me like you shit yourself again.....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 7, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> ...



Some of us were adults and watched the events of April 1975, moron.  You can, as you always do, try to rewrite history and continue to be perceived as a fool. Something you do quite well.  

BTW, Nixon was VP when Dien Bien Phu fell and he was VP when the promise made at the Genevea Accords (1954) providing for free electons in Vietnam was violated by the forces North and South of the DMZ.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



thats what YOU always do when you cant refute facts is try and rewrite history.as always you didnt read  a single thing I posted.congrats.thank god there are not anwhere near as many trolls at other political message boards like this site attracts.as usual,you prove you dont know how to click on a link.lol.


this is what you have done with me obviously.
this message is hidden because 9/11  inside job is on your ignore list.

till you learn how to click on a link.you have no credibility.you obviously dont know how to do that.

either that or you have serious reading comprehension problems which is probably the actual case here.lol.

the fact that SLACKASS is thanking you,you should REALLY be worried about this post,that idiot trol ldefends ANY government kind of corruption no matter HOW absurd and ludicrous it is.He thinks they are NEVER wrong about anything. dont know why i posted that since you obviously have me on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2012)

for the non idiots like that troll more information on the crimes of Hitlers twin brother Nixon and the other evil monster Henry Kissinger.war criminals.

President Richard NIxon, Henry Kissinger, and the Bombing of Cambodia excerpted from the book Lying for Empire How to Commit War Crimes With A Straight Face by David Model Common Courage Press, 2005, paper


----------



## Star (Jun 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bastard Dick Nixon also sabatoged the paris peace talks in 1968 so he could get elected.
> 
> LBJs X File on Nixons Treason | Consortiumnews
> 
> ...


 


To keep his Wall Street campaign funders, profiteering from the Vietnam War, Nixon committed treason ---- listen to Everett Dirksen agree with LBJ here:*This is treason (click here to listen)* Dirksen's agreement, i.e. "this is treason" comes at about 4:25 of the tape.

This from the *Election Treason* thread;

It can never be known for sure if LBJ's peace initiative would have been successful, but LBJ's peace initiative was well on it's way to being successful when Nixon sold us down the (Mekong) river.

LBJ and Everett Dirksen were in bi-partisan agreement: Nixon committed treason and the Vietnam war continued for 8 years. 

*The next day, Oct. 29, [1968] national security adviser Walt Rostow received the first indication that Nixon might actually be coordinating with Thieu to sabotage the peace talks.* Rostows brother, Eugene, who was Under Secretary of State for Political Affairs, wrote a memo about a tip from a source in New York who had spoken with a member of the banking community who was very close to Nixon.

The source said Wall Street bankers  at a working lunch to assess likely market trends and to decide where to invest  had been given inside information about the prospects for Vietnam peace and were told that Nixon was obstructing that outcome.

The conversation was in the context of a professional discussion about the future of the financial markets in the near term, Eugene Rostow wrote. The speaker said he thought the prospects for a bombing halt or a cease-fire were dim, because Nixon was playing the problem  to block. 

They would incite Saigon to be difficult, and Hanoi to wait. Part of his strategy was an expectation that an offensive would break out soon, that we would have to spend a great deal more (and incur more casualties)  a fact which would adversely affect the stock market and the bond market. NVN [North Vietnamese] offensive action was a definite element in their thinking about the future.

*In other words, Nixons friends on Wall Street were placing their financial bets based on the inside dope that Johnsons peace initiative was doomed to fail.* (In another document, Walt Rostow identified his brothers source as Alexander Sachs, who was then on the board of Lehman Brothers.)


----------



## slackjawed (Jun 7, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> Revisionist history lesson in that op



i quote myself earlier inthe thread to show I thanked him for saying the same thing I said earlier............you treasonous bastard(911nutsack)


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



  List the lies then big boy!


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > So we are supposed to accept that Nixon started the Vietnam war during the Kennedy-Johnson Administrations?
> ...



He bombed and invaded Cambodia because that's where the enemy was.  Fighting a limited war with ridiculous rules of engagement from DC was one of the main reasons we were unsucessful.

Clinton never bombed Cambodia.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jun 8, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Exhume him and impeach him asswipe


 Then burn his corpse and piss on it to put it out.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Um, it was the North Vietnamese who ended the war on April 30, 1975 when Saigon became Ho Chi Mihn City.
> ...



Look, the American people may well have played a part in getting our troops out of Veitnam but that didn't end the war.


----------



## GdWithIsrael (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> I will bite.
> 
> We got into Vietnam when JFK was president. Then LBJ escalated the war. By the time Dick got in the White House in '69, the Tet Offensive occurred and Nixon desperately seeked an exit. In 1973 he ordered that exit.
> 
> ...



coming from a coward troll who cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he cant refute pesky facts the CIA was behind 9/11 and you have fallen for the most laughable conspiracy THEORY ever invented by the government that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the attacks even thought they have failed to prove that,your one to talk on someone who has conspiracy theories that get worse and worse all the time.

hey moron,you are obviously not aware how dick nixon sabotoged the paris peace talks and delayed the end of the war,the bastard COULD have ended the war in 69 had he wanted to but he let it go on.Him and Johnson were the REAL murderers of the 58.000 americans.

oh and he was forced to end up by the american people moron,had they not protested he would NEVER have ended it idiot.

i am impressed that you got ONE thing right though.LBJ was the president that esculated the war. Nixon did as well with his bombing of cambodia moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...





Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > come on I want intelligent posters to post here,not trolls.
> ...







BlindBoo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



He murdered many innocent civilains,not the army fool.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2017)

Warrior102 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > come on I want intelligent posters to post here,not trolls.
> ...



Uh no moron,Nixon never put an end to the war that asshole  "LBJ" started.the american people did moron. thank god for them because if not from them,that bastard would have kept it going same way he delayed it before.

all you did was prove FOR ME that Johnson started the war because Kennedy only increased ADVISORS,he never sent in combat troops.LBJ did fool.  again thank god for the american people ending the war that LBJ got started and Nixon expanded on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> So we are supposed to accept that Nixon started the Vietnam war during the Kennedy-Johnson Administrations?
> 
> No wonder he though he could get away with the Watergate Coverup. I mean he already managed to pull this off without any consequences.



wow you clearly have reading comprehension problems.LBJ started the war,Nixon just esculated what LBJ got started.BOTH murdering innocent civilains.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...




this coming from a troll who believes in the magic bullet theory that oswald was the lone assassin.kinda hurts your credibility believing in magic bullets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 4, 2017)

Star said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bastard Dick Nixon also sabatoged the paris peace talks in 1968 so he could get elected.
> ...




the ONE POSTER here that knows the REAL facts.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 4, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



There were many people who were culpable for blame, from IKE and and the CIA to Nixon; & dozens of mistakes along the way:  rigged elections, an authoritarian prime minister, McCarthyism and peace talks in Paris which were slowed by arguments on the shape of the table as young Americans died. 

RWers ought not try to rewrite this history, some of us lived through this fiasco and will forever remember those as living breathing friends and Team Mates who came home in a body bag.


----------



## Camp (Nov 4, 2017)

Pres. Truman gets credit for being first Pres. to get us into Nam. He allowed and approved French to return and continue control of Cambodia, Laos, and Vietnam as colonies.  
the war escalated under each following Pres. Nixon gets blamed for losing the war because of failed Paris Peace Agreement.  Ultimately it was Ford and Congress who abandoned Nam when funds were cut off and air support denied.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Why on earth did you resurrect a five year old thread that was stupid in 2012?


----------



## harmonica (Nov 5, 2017)

Nixon sabotaged the peace talks
Nixon Tried to Spoil Johnson’s Vietnam Peace Talks in ’68, Notes Show


----------



## Meathead (Nov 5, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> come on I want intelligent posters to post here,not trolls.


Now that's ironic, no?


----------



## fncceo (Nov 5, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> he was the bastard who got us into it in the first place



You have Nixon confused with Lyndon Johnson who oversaw the increase in troop levels and the escalation from military advisers to combat troops.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 5, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Why on earth did you resurrect a five year old thread that was stupid in 2012?



because harmonica took your ass to school in the next post after yours  on what an evil bastard Nixon was and how had he had his way,the war would have kept going in that link she/he provided.lol

also the thread was brought back so posters like harmonica who are obviously awake about this could post since hamonica just took everyone to school in her next post after yours with that link he/she gave.

Harmonica and star took everyone to school here.Star nailed it in post# 43 here that nobody ever saw is WHY.

Dick Nixon did not end the vietnam war.

star and myself in post# 43 before stars, and Harmomica all took the Nixon apologists to school that Nixon was an evil bastard who delayed the end of the war on purpose.that bastard could have ended the war in 69 as star and harmonic alongwith myself just got done showing,but he did not do so cause he was an evil bastard..

it was brought back so intelligent posters like Harmonica who were not here back then,could post..Star when he was here five years ago was about the only one that came on back then who said anything intelligent so bringing it back was smart because a NEW person in harmonica  that understands how evil dick nixon was,came on and proved what an asshole murdering bastard he was same as LBJ is WHY.it paid off since people like you did not contribute anything intelligent. star and harmonica are about the only ones who did.

i think harmonica for coming on and contributing something here,which you and nobody else other than star and a couple others did is WHY.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 5, 2017)

fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > he was the bastard who got us into it in the first place
> ...



Dude I said that a long time ago.


fncceo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > he was the bastard who got us into it in the first place
> ...



that is true that Johnson did everything you said. Nixon was just as much of an evil bastard as Johnson was though because he murdered innocent civilains with the bombing of cambodia and he promised to put an end to the war immediately after being elected and he COULD have ended it in 69 had he wanted to but he delayed the end of it with his sabototage of the paris peace talks.

johnson and nixon are the murderers of the 58.000 americans,not the vietcong or the NVA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 5, 2017)

Camp said:


> Pres. Truman gets credit for being first Pres. to get us into Nam. He allowed and approved French to return and continue control of Cambodia, Laos, and Vietnam as colonies.
> the war escalated under each following Pres. Nixon gets blamed for losing the war because of failed Paris Peace Agreement.  Ultimately it was Ford and Congress who abandoned Nam when funds were cut off and air support denied.



Nixon gets blamed for losing the war because of failed Paris Peace Agreement.

In rightly so which he deserves  since he  sabotoged the paris peace talks being the murdering asshole he was.

Nixon Tried to Spoil Johnson’s Vietnam Peace Talks in ’68, Notes Show
for anyone to say Nixon along with Johnson was not a mass murdering asshole of 58.000 americans that is just being plain ignorant.

many posters that posted here are obviously not aware of these pesky facts below in this link here about the real murdering asshole he was of 58,000 americans.him and johnson both murdered..

*p159
Nixon's and Kissinger's Lies*
*The copious lies of both Kissinger and Nixon to the American people and Congress made possible the clandestine nature of and false justifications for the Cambodian incursions. Some of the lies were:*
** Nixon and Kissinger decided to keep secret the bombing of Cambodia whose neutrality the administration professed to respect.*
** Records were falsified to conceal the fact that the U.S. was bombing Cambodia.*
** Nixon and Kissinger assured Congress that the United States scrupulously declined to attack communist positions in Cambodia before the spring of 1970.*
President Richard NIxon, Henry Kissinger, and the Bombing of Cambodia excerpted from the book Lying for Empire How to Commit War Crimes With A Straight Face by David Model Common Courage Press, 2005, paper

so much for the myth that Nixon same as johnson,was not a mass murdering asshole.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 5, 2017)

harmonica said:


> Nixon sabotaged the peace talks
> Nixon Tried to Spoil Johnson’s Vietnam Peace Talks in ’68, Notes Show


this article appears to be from Jan 2017--just about the time I read a book on the Vietnam peace process which, of course, went into more details...especially the part about Mrs Chennault


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 8, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> coming from a coward troll who cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he cant refute pesky facts the CIA was behind 9/11 and you have fallen for the most laughable conspiracy THEORY ever invented by the government that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the attacks even thought they have failed to prove that,your one to talk on someone who has conspiracy theories that get worse and worse all the time.


Oh the irony of a 911 troofer (and lol a LA Ram’s fan) calling someone a troll. You are a special kind of retard.



LA RAM FAN said:


> hey moron,you are obviously not aware how dick nixon sabotoged the paris peace talks and delayed the end of the war,the bastard COULD have ended the war in 69 had he wanted to but he let it go on.Him and Johnson were the REAL murderers of the 58.000 americans.


Lol that is a conspiracy that was never based on any proof. Funny how the dumbest amongst us believe anything. Smh



LA RAM FAN said:


> oh and he was forced to end up by the american people moron,had they not protested he would NEVER have ended it idiot.


Yes because Presidents always bow to the oppositions protest. Again you really are a special kind of retard


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## elektra (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe somebody said this, I can not read every comment to know. But....

It was Truman that started our involvement in Vietnam. The Truman Doctrine? We sent money to the French to fight in Vietnam. We had all kinds of deals with French, in regards to Vietnam. The French even used our planes and pilots, fighting in Vietnam. Hence, it was the Democrats that started the Vietnam war, period.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> Maybe somebody said this, I can not read every comment to know. But....
> 
> It was Truman that started our involvement in Vietnam. The Truman Doctrine? We sent money to the French to fight in Vietnam. We had all kinds of deals with French, in regards to Vietnam. The French even used our planes and pilots, fighting in Vietnam. Hence, it was the Democrats that started the Vietnam war, period.


yes, we spent many MILLIONS$$ up to 1954 just trying to help the French---and with the French losing, and SVN's corrupt, murderous, etc politics--it makes it even more perplexing that the US thought we could win


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

harmonica said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe somebody said this, I can not read every comment to know. But....
> ...


The French had a chance but I think we really destroyed that for them. We negotiated a truce in Korea against our agreement with France not to. This allowed the Communists to divert the troops to Vietnam and outnumber the French. 

Militarily there is no doubt we could of won, our leaders never cut the head off the snake, very sad.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


we were talking about this in the Korea thread
even if we occupied NVN, they still would've out waited us...we didn't have the money or will for a long war, much less an occupation
the B52 December bombings put a scare into NVN--but history shows bombing does not win wars...also, they were not like Germany with a lot of industrialization
...history shows it is very hard for a ''foreign'' country to completely win in a ''civil'' war...
I can't think of too many conflicts [ especially post WW2 ] where a foreign country intervened and won--that is, their policies did not remain after many years
the only one I can think of is the Brits in Malaysia--but they didn't last long in there...eventually the Brits left


----------



## elektra (Nov 12, 2017)

harmonica said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


well, I can not disagree with your comments. Bombing the hell out of Hanoi may of helped. 

And certainly had we bombed where the supplies came from, that would of ended the war before it started. We lost Vietnam when we lost North Korea.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 12, 2017)

elektra said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


yes, we did not mine the harbor until it was too late--really screwy for our troops!
we didn't attack airfields until much later in the war
from my readings, the NViets were really shaken by the Linebacker bombings--but the bombings didn't win the war, obivously


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > coming from a coward troll who cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he cant refute pesky facts the CIA was behind 9/11 and you have fallen for the most laughable conspiracy THEORY ever invented by the government that 19 muslins and bin laden were behind the attacks even thought they have failed to prove that,your one to talk on someone who has conspiracy theories that get worse and worse all the time.
> ...



you indeed are one of USMB's biggest trolls of them all,as we both know,you cant stand toe to toe in a debate,I made a thread with documented evidence in a two videoes that expoosed Isral and the CIA's role in 9/11 and like the chickenshiot coward you are,you cowardly ran off with your tail between your legs just calling me names. wow that really showed me. you wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall the way you debate,you would be laughed out in a heartbeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2017)

harmonica said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe somebody said this, I can not read every comment to know. But....
> ...



Yes that is also true that Truman initially got us into the war but what is also true is that had JFK lived,there never would have been a vietnam war.it was very well known that by the end of 1965 he was going to completely withdraw us from vietnam.That was revealed in documents released many years ago. as soon as he was murdered though,just a couple days later LBJ signed a document that REVERSED his policy on vietnam calling for an esculation of the war.

as someone else mentioned so well earlier,Kennedy increased advisors but he never called for combat troops.Johnson did.

this is the third time i posted this link here that proves Johnson and Nixon were BOTH murderers of 58.000 americans.

Our wonderful dictater mass murderer of 600,000 innocent civilains DICK Nixon.

*Not only did Nixon and Kissinger not seek the necessary approval from Congress to bomb Cambodia, they tried to conceal the bombing not only from the American public but Congress as well.*


*While American and South Vietnamese troops marched through Cambodia they committed more war crimes when they destroyed towns and villages. Without the lies there would be no empire. With lies, there are massive war crimes.*

*The enormity of Nixon's lies afforded him the opportunity to commit atrocities in Cambodia bordering on genocide. In the Nixon impeachment hearings, the fourth article of impeachment charged that Nixon:
... had violated his constitutional oath of office in that he "on and subsequent to March 17, 1969, authorized, ordered and ratified the concealment from Congress of the facts and the submission to Congress of false and misleading statements concerning the existence, scope, and nature of American bombing operations in Cambodia and derogation of the power of Congress to declare war... and by such conduct warrants impeachment and trial and removal from office." (William Shawcross, Sideshow)
*

*the wonderful DICK Nixon in action.**..*
President Richard NIxon, Henry Kissinger, and the Bombing of Cambodia excerpted from the book Lying for Empire How to Commit War Crimes With A Straight Face by David Model Common Courage Press, 2005, paper


 Nixon could easily have ended the war in 69 had he wanted to but the bastard let it go on for another 4 more years so same as Johnson,he also murdered those 58,000 americans.Not to mention the too many to mention innocent civilains they mass murdered.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 13, 2017)

We know from the work of researcher Antony Sutton that the Vietnam War was a product of the military industrial complex and that weapons and materials for weapons were sent to the USSR that ended up in the hands of the Vietcong. A 100 percent total bullshit war used to corner the opium market of the golden triangle of which the profits were used to fund the black ops of the CIA which is why USA.INC is still in Afghanistan....always follow the money if you want to find the truth.

LARAMFAN knows of what he speaks.......he is one of the few peers that I have on this forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2017)

harmonica said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



yep it was the AMERICAN PEOPLE.If not for them and Dick Nixon had his way,that mass murdering bastard would have continued it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 13, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> We know from the work of researcher Antony Sutton that the Vietnam War was a product of the military industrial complex and that weapons and materials for weapons were sent to the USSR that ended up in the hands of the Vietcong. A 100 percent total bullshit war used to corner the opium market of the golden triangle of which the profits were used to fund the black ops of the CIA which is why USA.INC is still in Afghanistan....always follow the money if you want to find the truth.
> 
> LARAMFAN knows of what he speaks.......he is one of the few peers that I have on this forum.



I havent read that book but i will for sure have to check it out.

as this link shows,here is another excellent book on what a traiter Dick Nixon was how he stabbed americans in the back.

*Worried that losing Vietnam would doom his reelection, Tricky Dick opted to prolong the war — with tragic results*
How Richard Nixon stabbed America in the back
Tragic results indeed by asshole DICK Nixon.

If not for the american people,the war would never have ended as soon as it did.they put pressure on washington and FORCED that asshole to end it.Had he had his way,it would have gone on for another ten years.

I provided that one excellent link here for people to view on what a mass murderer he was same as Johnson.if people dont want to read it and would rather LISTEN to how he was a traiter and stabbed americans in the back murdering 58,000 americans along with johnson,they can then listen to these two videos if they again,rather not take the time to read that informative link i have posted three times.

this first one is the shirt edited version.takes no more than five minutes to watch it.

if people are SERIOUS about learning asshole Dick Nixon extending it and have a couple hours to spare and are serious researcher as myself,this one is the length of a movie so get out the popcorn.lol

as i said,it is ONLY for the serious such as yourself and a couple others that have posted here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > We know from the work of researcher Antony Sutton that the Vietnam War was a product of the military industrial complex and that weapons and materials for weapons were sent to the USSR that ended up in the hands of the Vietcong. A 100 percent total bullshit war used to corner the opium market of the golden triangle of which the profits were used to fund the black ops of the CIA which is why USA.INC is still in Afghanistan....always follow the money if you want to find the truth.
> ...



these two videos cannot be refuted what an evil monster DICK Nixon was,that this bastard did not end the war.


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 14, 2017)

elektra said:


> Maybe somebody said this, I can not read every comment to know. But....
> 
> It was Truman that started our involvement in Vietnam. The Truman Doctrine? We sent money to the French to fight in Vietnam. We had all kinds of deals with French, in regards to Vietnam. The French even used our planes and pilots, fighting in Vietnam. Hence, it was the Democrats that started the Vietnam war, period.



It was Start they JFK and then LBJ escalated the war, but the libs aren’t having it. They want to make it Nixon’s war.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Lol you presented faux sources with no proof and just off the wall batshit crazy ideas.

Again the irony of a mental midget 911 troofer calling someone a troll! Lol u r the best bro


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 14, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe somebody said this, I can not read every comment to know. But....
> ...



 this troll ignores same as he does facts on the CIA's role in 9/11,that Kennedy INHERITED the war you stupid fuck and resisted the policys of the military for esculation,that once johnson got in,he reversed kennedys policys and expanded the war  by following the policys they wanted kennedy to but that he would not, Truman got it started as Electra and a couple of others pointed out so well.. dont you ever get tired of getting OWNED and embarrassed here same as you have on 9/11 the last several years?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 14, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



thats like two farts in a row from you troll.

Like clockwork,same as always,insult the messenger when cornered and unable to debunk pesky facts.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 14, 2017)

Again the war, eh? I thought this one had had all the meat chewed off of it. 

I guess it would depend on whom you ask. Vietnamese people of today would say... that against all the odds..they defeated the French..then they defeated a coalition of Western powers headed up by the US.  We don't like that answer..although it has the ring of truth about it. From the Vietnamese point of view. After all, they were fighting for their freedom and the right of self-determination.

Our point of view is so full of face-saving BS..that it's hard to come to some common agreement. Other than..the fact..that we lost. The reasons are irrelevant, IMO. Except as an object lesson..of what it means to be on the wrong side of history.


----------

